# Can't boot FreeBSD 9.2 with GRUB 0.97



## Evolve32 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi all!

I want to create dualboot with my Gentoo GNU/Linux distribution. I have GPT partitioning scheme with next partitions:

```
Number  Start   End     Size    File system  Name     Flags
 1      17.4kB  50.0MB  50.0MB  ext2         primary
 2      50.3MB  300GB   300GB                         lvm
 5      309GB   309GB   65.5kB
 3      309GB   317GB   8590MB
```
The last two is FreeBSD. It was installed without any errors but I can't boot it... I have next GRUB configuration:


```
default 0
timeout 1

title Gentoo GNU/Linux 3.10.7 
root (hd0,0)
kernel /boot/k3.10.7 real_root=/dev/vggentoo/root real_rootfs=ext4 dolvm doscsi
initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.10.7-gentoo

title FreeBSD 9.2
root (hd0,4)
kernel /boot/loader
boot
```

I've tried to add 
	
	



```
chainloader +1
```
 after 
	
	



```
kernel /boot/loader
```
 and 
	
	



```
/boot/gptboot
```
 instead of 
	
	



```
/boot/loader
```
. I also tried to boot from third (hd0,2) partition, tried to install FreeBSD on 1 partition instead of 2 what FreeBSD trying to do by default and no success...

Also I'm getting next error in GRUB: 

```
17 : Cannot mount selected partition
    This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
```

Is there any way out without GRUB 2? Now I have patched (as I can understand) GRUB 0.97.

Sorry for my _E_nglish and thanks in advance.


----------



## kclark (Dec 20, 2013)

Just curious...what's the requirement keeping you from using Grub 2?


----------



## Evolve32 (Dec 22, 2013)

It's quite different to GRUB1 and I don't want to learn GRUB2 for a while. Especially if it is not very necessary.


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 22, 2013)

The first thing which strikes me as odd is the small partition. You said that the last two partitions were for FreeBSD; do I assume right that you created an extra boot partition for this?

You only need that in a scenario where you'll be using an entire HD. The only reason to create a small partition is to reserve space on the HD for the extra bootcode, but that's about it. Grub should be capable of booting straight from the root partition. According to this entry in the handbook you only need to change your boot configuration and point Grub to your root partition and/or slice.


----------

